# Problem with HDMI Out on onkyo TX SR606



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

While cleaning behind my receiver last weekend my wife accidentally hit the HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV and we lost video completely. After some manipulation of the connector I was able to get the picture back but I could not get it to work without holding it. It now doesn't work at all.

Can the HDMI output receptacle be repaired? Is it worth fixing?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would try a different HDMI cable first but use it can be repaired but It would probably be at least $100 to fix


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I would try a different HDMI cable first but use it can be repaired but It would probably be at least $100 to fix


Thanks Tony,

I did try a different cable and it did not work. I have found a few youTube links discussing how to fix other problems associated with the HDMI board on this particular model. If I can get my hands on a HDMI socket I may try to fix it myself.

I did find a bad HDMI cable connecting my Blu-Ray player to the receiver. I purchased the cable from one of the advertisers on this forum. I ended up having to purchase one of the insanely priced cables from Best Buy, but at least it does work.


----------

